# Ice maker not working on Amana fridge



## lane

Just bought a used Amana - about 10 years old.  The ice makes doesn't work, though.  I have water to the water dispenser, so its not that - ice maker is not filling with water.  The bail the shuts it off when full of ice is down as it should be.... help?


----------



## woodchuck

Is there water or ice in the ice mold? If not put water in it and see if it dumps the ice after its frozen.  If there is ice, lift the cut off arm and let it drop to see if it will start.
If it does dump the ice but dont refill with water. 



Try swapping the wires on the dual water inlet valve. Its on the back where the water supply comes in. Then try the water dispenser. The water should go to the ice maker. This will tell you weather or not the ice maker valve is working and if the line is clear.

The water inlet valve on the back of unit opens when the ice maker needs water. If the valve doesn't seal good because of sediment or wear it will continue to drip and when the water reaches the ice maker supply tube it will freeze blocking the fill tube..  You can take the water line off the valve and watch to see if it drips.


----------



## lane

Thanks!  OK, there was no water in the ice maker. I poured some in and waited for it to freeze, but it wont dump the ice..... maybe no power the ice maker or ????


----------



## Wuzzat?

Post a schematic, which may be found pasted onto a panel, on the back or inside the unit.


----------



## Paul79UF

I had to replace an ice maker recently in a Hot Point freezer top refrigerator. 

You can get relatively cheap replacement units on eBay. Just be sure to double check with the seller about the model/part number.

It was one of these very common ones -


----------



## CMHbob

This happens in my rentals occasionally. The ice maker or water valve just quit working. I'm not an electrician, can't read a schematic, and can't afford a $200 service call from the Amana (or GE or Whirlpool) service tech. So I just swap one or both of these parts until it works again.

The key to doing this is buying cheap parts locally. I found an appliance store that sells 'reconditioned' and scratch/dent appliances. They have stacks of ice makers and water valves that they pull from recycled refrigerators and sell to DIYs. Your refrigerator is 10 years old, so do you really care if you replace the non-functioning ice maker with one that is 5 years old. You've only got 2 to 5 more years of useful life, so why put a new ice maker (over $50) in it? A used one will cost $10 - 15.

There are only a few standard ice makers, but it is best to remove the non-working one (or take a picture) and take it with you. Be prepared for some cold fingertips when removing/replacing one of these. These stores do not have parts lists, technical manuals or cross-reference tables. They don't keep inventory lists. They are very low-tech and that's why you need to show them the part.

Hope this helps and saves you money!


----------



## RSF

My fridge has two separate water filters.  One for the fountain on the door, another for the ice maker.  When  my ice maker quit, I found this out the expensive way, by paying the service guy to come out and show me.


----------



## skipmorgart

My Amana ice cube maker quits about once a year.  Mine is easy to fix.  The water supply tube in the back top right gets frozen and the water can't pass thru to fill the tray.  I just unplug the fridge, then loosen the 3 screws supporting the ice maker, then lower it a few inches.  I take a hair dryer and melt the ice in the tube feed that is back inside the rear wall.  After that ice plug is melted, reattach everything and I'm back in business.


----------



## woodchuck

skipmorgart said:


> My Amana ice cube maker quits about once a year.  Mine is easy to fix.  The water supply tube in the back top right gets frozen and the water can't pass thru to fill the tray.  I just unplug the fridge, then loosen the 3 screws supporting the ice maker, then lower it a few inches.  I take a hair dryer and melt the ice in the tube feed that is back inside the rear wall.  After that ice plug is melted, reattach everything and I'm back in business.



Your water inlet valve is leaking just enough to finally freeze in the tube and blocking it. I wouldn't replace it either until it leaks more than yours.


----------



## jeff1

Definetly -shouldn't- freeze the fill tube!

If the elbow & tube has a ice blockage, it is usually best to replace the fill valve and  the shut off valve. A very LARGE problem in the last few years has been the self piercing shut off valve clogging up with calcium and junk! Replace the self piercing shut off valve with a drill type shut off valve.

jeff.


----------



## rbordelon

where to buy an ice maker for a 17yr amana ref.


----------



## woodchuck

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action


----------



## jeff1

rbordelon said:


> where to buy an ice maker for a 17yr amana ref.



Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php Some model# helps.

The place linked here can help with the icemaker.

jeff.


----------



## 3Trees

jeff1 said:


> Definetly -shouldn't- freeze the fill tube!
> 
> If the elbow & tube has a ice blockage, it is usually best to replace the fill valve and  the shut off valve. A very LARGE problem in the last few years has been the self piercing shut off valve clogging up with calcium and junk! Replace the self piercing shut off valve with a drill type shut off valve.
> 
> jeff.



Thanks for sharing the knowledge sir. 

I have an old (mid '90's) Amana refrigerator/freezer side by side that is exhibiting the same symptoms as mentioned above.
Model: SRD2OS4W
MFG No: P1190801WW

When the ice maker begins filling with water, it doesn't stop.

I replaced the Valve Init, assuming that would fix the issue. Nope.

I flipped the wiring on the Valve Init, as suggested above, and water flows right out of the water dispenser, even without the water dispenser paddle being pressed.

Back story: water softener was not running for a long enough period that mineral build-up has accumulated around plumbing and sinks where water sits. Water softener is fully functional again.

Can I assume that mineral deposits and junk have clogged the shut off valve? 
How do I access that?

On the back of the fridge, I can see the PEX pipe leading up to the top of the fridge into what appears to be a rubber elbow, but I am not sure. I'm a newbie when it comes to this subject.

Thanks for any assist, anyone can offer.


----------



## woodchuck

The valve will be at the bottom of the pipe running up. You may need to remove the cardboard cover at the bottom to access it.


----------



## tomsweitzer

How do you gain access to the ice maker to repair or replace it.  Climb in from the front or remove a back panel?  Thanks.


----------



## woodchuck

with a standard side by side you loosen three screws inside the freezer which hold the ice maker to the side wall. unplug the wiring harness while you lift it off the screws.


----------



## glee58

Just replaced my ice maker in my Amana side by side but it hasn't started making ice again...any solutions?  Thanks!


----------



## woodchuck

Pour water into ice maker. See if it starts working when it freezes.


----------



## jeff1

glee58 said:


> Just replaced my ice maker in my Amana side by side but it hasn't started making ice again...any solutions?  Thanks!



How long ago is "just"??

Freezer must be below 15ºF before the icemaker will cycle. Is the icemaker turned on? Give it 12-24 hours and if no go or no ice yet....grab the model# of the refrigerator and what happens or doesn't happen with the icemaker....running but not filling, sitting there dead, etc.

jeff.


----------

